# 1C

## karmashek

1 8.3 (8.3.5.924)
  ()
 3.0 (3.0.33.19)


 ( 6%,       )         ,  10400 .,   - 150 .  10550 .

,  1, ,   ,     10.02
 ,   . .    10.02      10550 .

 -        10.09
  10.09  10.02  10550 .    10.09

          26     .04.     ,    26,   ,   .

       . 11.06.2014, 12.06.2014  13.06.2014 . .


!  26-    2110 .,      .        10.09.
       ,        .  ,   1,      10.09.

    . .

----------


## rama

,   10.09  5   10550 .,      26 .      .

----------


## karmashek

*rama*,  ,    !
   ,        .      .   .

----------


## Oita

, ,     .   18?        -.     ,  .      /  4? !

----------


## knp

> , ,     .   18?


  1?  .

   40,000     .  ,     (- ).

----------

